# Restoration: Replacement Panels



## vera_jr (Aug 17, 2012)

Where have you guys found to be the best place to get replacement panels for a rusted restoration? My 69 GTO has a quarter panel that has to be replaced due to the extensive rust damage. I looked up several places that have panels (OPGI, Ames, Year one, EBAY - Tamraz) and I am wondering if anyone has purchased panels from these places. What place has the best fitting panels? Best price? 
I know OPGI has a good reputation, but the $270 for shipping will kill me. Im curious about the ones on EBay. Same price, free shipping. 
Suggestions?


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

My 68 needed a right quarter. We used Sherman panels.
Quarter skin fit well.
I think you can get Sherman panels from Rock Auto, as well as from local auto parts stores. I ordered mine from my local Auto Value; next day delivery and no shipping charges.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Regardless of where you get them, thare aren't that many actual manufacturers of the panels. Are you wanting a full quarter, or just a "skin"?

The full quarter that I put on the passenger side of my 69 as made by Dynacorn, and I'd say the fit was "good" but not great. The main issue I had with it was the shape of the curve around the lower corner of the rear window was "off" enough that it made it dang near impossible to re-install the window reveal moulding. There was one other problem area where the structure on the "inside" of the rear quarter window didn't quite meet up with the roof, but that was easy to fix by welding in a very small piece of sheet metal.

Bear


----------



## vera_jr (Aug 17, 2012)

I am looking for a complete quarter. The worst part of the car is on the passenger side quarter, along the back window. As well as the deck filler panel. The quarter panel is going to be the next thing replaced. Dynacorn is the company that makes the quarter that is on Tamraz off of ebay. It is definitely the cheapest route.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Bear is correct; the corners need work. 
Make sure you verify the fit of all the window moldings before painting.


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

OPGI couldn't even sell me seat backs for my '67 that fit so I am done with them. Not worth $40 to send them back. Found a rust free lemans at a salvage yard near here and going with original. They are hard to find, but out there. I would go that route first. If you have the time and patience.


----------



## vera_jr (Aug 17, 2012)

I have called all the salvage yards from San Antonio down to Mexico and cant find anything in a 69 Lemans, GTO or 68. I am going to have to go aftermarket reproduction. I am concerned about the fit as I am not an experienced body man. I have a friend that has some experience doing it,and he will be helping, but we aren't at the expertise of a Chip Foose or anything like that. This is why I am so concerned about the fit. I am a pretty good welder, so the install shouldnt be a problem. But the body work may be.


----------



## vera_jr (Aug 17, 2012)

I called some other yards around Austin, and Houston. Neither have anything useable. I can get some donor cars out of Arizona, however the cost of shipping will kill me. On the replacement panels, do people have problems with the drip rails and window channels when welding to the original body? Or, would it be more worth it to attempt to have the current parts repaired? Are the window channels are drip rails easily repaired or do they usually cause problems after repair?


----------



## vera_jr (Aug 17, 2012)

What about using just parts of replacement panel? With the drip rails and window channels line up?


----------

